# G19 GTR STOLEN - TIME ATTACK CAR - EDINBURGH - FOUND!!!!



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Stolen this evening in Leith/The Shore area of Edinburgh










If anyone has seen it after 2pm on Friday please let us know


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

This is bad news!

Will keep an eye out down south, Best of luck


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Stolen*

Ah thats shit Fee i hope you guys get this back soon and its ok...Will ad to other Scottish forums..


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

GavGTR said:


> This is bad news!
> 
> Will keep an eye out down south, Best of luck



Same as. Twockers make me mad


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Bad news. I hope it returns in one piece


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

FFS Fee! so sorry to hear that, esspecially afte rthe ffort your guys have put into getting it ready.

hope it turns up, it's not like it's not incon-****ing-spicuous



mook


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

and i thoguht i was having it shit!!! im a bit far from edinburgh but eyes will be peeled.

Sorry to hear this


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Sorry to hear this Fee


----------



## JamesA (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Fee, I hope it turns up.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ahhh, Fee! That sucks big time.

As Mook says, I hope it turns up 'cos it does kind of stand out.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I put a thread up on Driftwork about it.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

oh no  that is totally gutting....I am way down south but will keep an eye out.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Put any parts you have that is special/unique to your car up so we can see if any stolen parts get sold on E-bay.

Someone did that once on the CRX forum and because of a unique carbon bonnett they nick the guy!!! 

Good luck, I am sure we will all keep an eye out.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

oh no...Sorry to hear that Adam/fee, gutting news! 

Where was it stolen from...drive? Garage?

Don't suppose you have a tracking system fitted?


----------



## Scottishgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

Man that is bad news,

I'll keep a very close eye out.

I can't believe someone would think they would get away with that, its pretty distinctive.

I wouldn't put it past some of the dodgy garages up here either.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Spent all morning phoning around breakers putting the word out to phone me if any parts or the car turns up. The sad reality is that it probably wasnt even anyone who knows anything about what they stole, most likely it will just be some junkies stealing something to sell for £50 or it will be found burnt out after being used as a toy all weekend.

Regardless, done what I can, spoke to who I could, see what happens.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

So sorry to hear this adam/fee, I hope it turns up soon!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

this is really shit news - doubt I can do anything, but if I can I will.

Simon


----------



## TJW964 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thats a bummer. Hope you get it back in time to use as planned and in a good condition. Was enjoying watching you going round Donnie during the week. Hope to see more in the near future. As others said, it is special and that should help find it. Good luck.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Absolutely gutted for you both. I hope you get it back.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

As has been said post anything special to that car and we can look around.

Lets hope someone finds a lead


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks for that Marc..... To say we're gutted is an understatement 

There are plenty of distinctive parts on it....

Tein RS Circuit Master suspension.... best part of 2.5k to buy
The bodywork/shell is very easy to single out LOL a lot of holes and some nice fire damage.
Custom RIPS made to measure oil breather tank too 

To add insult it had tools in the boot, trickle charger, my football kit etc LOL bastards

Just fitted the 356mm 8 pots, new battery etc.... bummer


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

Christ, Derek (DC_GTR) just called me about this. Thats total crap. I'll post it up about it. What wheels did you have on it? the ones in the pics?

hope it turns up!


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

*OMG*

Sorry to hear that mate, thought i was having a bad time, if you find out who they are Im sure theres more then a few people on here that will give you a hand to lynch them...will keep my eyes open for any parts/ spares that come up on the net

Alks


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sorry to read about that Fee. Lets hope whoever has taken it suffers seriously when someone finds them


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*Gutted for you*

Bad news Fee and Adam, will keep an eye out but it'll be locked up getting stripped just now no doubt. 

Charlie.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

That's truly gutting :bawling: 

If you have good pictures of the car, parts, etc. it may be a good idea to post threads on all of the Skyline & GT-R forums, as well as Pistonheads. Then, if any of the parts start to surface on Ebay, etc. you may have a way to trace the thieves who did this. The parts would only be useful to Skyline GT-R owners, so they'd be bound to turn up, if the car's being broken up.

Hopefully this isn't the case and it was just joy riders - and it'll turn up unscathed. Sadly theft seems to happen all too often in the UK. What makes people think they have any right to take someone else's goods like this, is something I just can't understand. One way or another they'll pay, that's the way Karma works.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

i'm amazed that car theft is so rampant in a first world country like GB. Every couple of months we seem to hear of GTRs being stolen.. what happens to them? Back on the road or stripped for spares? Who is stealing them? 

Can't be the opportunity criminals.. these cars must be stolen per order.. Chop shops putting out the orders or what? Just curious as i thought that there'd be better infrastructure to deal with this.


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

rasonline said:


> i'm amazed that car theft is so rampant in a first world country like GB.



That's because there's no punishment for the crime. _If_ they get caught (by a police officer _not _actually tied up operating a speed camera...), they're likely to get a smack on the wrist and told not to do it again. _If _they go to jail because they've done it 7000 times before, they'll get a nice cushy cell with sky telivision, three hot meals a day and a back rub from the warders.

In this country, criminals have more rights than the innocent.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I have only just seen this thread and cannot beleive that you are having more bad luck. I am gutted for you after all the effort you put in to practice for the 1st round last weekend.
Do you have any more news yet?
I pray it turns up out of fuel and dumped and you get it back and sorted.
If they try to see parts, someone on here will spot it.
Fingers crossed for you.......


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Unbelievable. Such a familiar car... let's hope it gets found quickly.

I hate people like that. Who do they think they are? Here's hoping something nasty happens to them and it makes them stop and think for the first time in their pathetic life.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

still no word...

I'll get some more pics and details of specific parts / spec posted too.

I cant believe no one would have seen it being taken.... its not quiet, or discreet.

A heap of ifs and buts are going through my head, but in all reality.... its gone.

I cant see it being a 'to order' job as we live in Aberdeen now, and the car was only in Edinburgh at our flat for a few days  I suppose it was also there last sat night too though, on the way back fron Donington.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Jeez, just read this, gutted to hear about this and really feel for you both. 

I was about to post up a rant about how sick I've been this weekend having spent it all in bed, but it pales into insignificance after this news.

I do hope you get it back in one piece.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

bernmc said:


> That's because there's no punishment for the crime. _If_ they get caught (by a police officer _not _actually tied up operating a speed camera...), they're likely to get a smack on the wrist and told not to do it again. _If _they go to jail because they've done it 7000 times before, they'll get a nice cushy cell with sky telivision, three hot meals a day and a back rub from the warders.
> 
> In this country, criminals have more rights than the innocent.


Adam, Fee I really feel for you. I know the work and effort that goes into the car. 

I had my house broken into recently for the keys for my brand new Civic.
I have only just got the car back after 3 months and it was recovered the same day it was stolen!

Best bit is they caught the little shit (14yr old stealing to order) in the car, with the keys with the same gloves and wearing th size 9 Nike's!
They let him go as they didn't have enough evidence to make a case stick.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Shit! sorry to hear of your loss Fee

I hope you manage to find it, but odds are it will be broken up for spares. Where was it stolen from, home?

I think people who are taking part in these Time Attack/Drag events should blank off their number plates.

Keep us posted.



Fee Muir said:


> Stolen this evening in Leith/The Shore area of Edinburgh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Engine

Trust 87mm Forged Pistons 
Tomei Rod Bolts 
Tomei 1.2 layered metal Head Gasket 
Nismo N1 Bearings 
Nismo Oil Pump 
Tomei Sump Baffle 
Tomei Valve Guides
Tomei Inlet Gaskets 
Tomei TB Gaskets 
Tomei Exhaust Gaskets 
HKS Turbo Gaskets & Fittings 
Garret GT2860R twin turbos (-5)
Tomei Pressure Regulator 
Blitz DSBC-iD III 
SkyLab TSC Evo 
Fujitsubo Giken Exhaust 
XS Performance Downpipes 
Mocal Oil Cooler & Remote Filter (ThinkAuto kit)
RIPS catch tank 
red samco hoses
Greddy hard pipes


TEIN RS Circuit Master coilover suspension with rebound/compression adjustment and remote reservoirs. 
2 EDFC units (fire damaged rear cables, 1 EDFC control unit with 'R' marked on it, the other with 'C')
Nismo Rear Arms 
Front & Rear strut braces 
Ksport 8 piston calipers and 356mm discs
Ferrodo DS 2500 pads 
Ultralite Battle 17x9 et17 wheels in bronze. Both nearside wheels with kerbing, NS front with a dent.


Cusco Cage, anodised blue, with padding on front section. Cross bars chrome finish with DV camera mount attached.
2x tatty looking Corbeau ProSport bucket seats with no padding, with blueish powder marks from fire extinguisher.
New Ksport 6pt FIA harnesses, with blueish powder marks from fire extinguisher.
OMP 2l powder extinguisher
Varley RedTop 15 racing battery mounted in RedTop30 sidemount red box. Battery mounted behind/under passenger bucket seat.


Marks on bodywork....

Dent on front of bonnet, and small dent on nearside front wing.
Rust showing through on O/S rear arch
Blue paint on rear screen and rear 1/4
Pebble Dashed sills from kitty litter
3 speed holes in front bumper for oil cooler.


Suspension / brakes

























Exterior / marks











































Interior



















engine

















Any info greatly appreciated


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Adam/Fee , just saw this, fookin gutted for you! 
I'll put the word out down my way and see if anything turns up. Sad reality is is probably beed totally stripped by now  

I know how angry i was last month when somebody put in the locks on mine, let alone actually taking the car.

Hope something turns up soon.


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

Gutted for you both. I will keep my eyes and ears open round Glasgow.


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Really sorry to hear about your loss mate..


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

So gutted for you man, i hate theives! 

The thing is this car is distinctive and has a lot of rare parts on it, so if someone is stripping the car its going to become obvious if parts start appearing. On the other hand if it was just taken for a joy-ride then its surely the police will notice it?! i mean its got race graphics all down it for a start.

I hope it does get found and in one piece because although insurance can replace the car it cannot replace the time and effort put into it.

Truely gutted for you.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

thats the thing thats annoying me most... 

I hate Edinburgh!! The garage that used to house the GTR in Edinburgh was broken into before, luckily the car was at The Garage getting some work done that time. Thinking now it was targeted then too... as we had two garages with trackcars in that street... only one... the most secure was broken into. 4 large padlocks!!

Our old GC8 typeR was damaged in the same carpark that the GTR was stolen from.... about 3 attempts to steal it... came out with the alarm going and bonnet up, locks done in, and roof dented where someone tried to bend a framless door back. ****wits.


We're prob going to try and sell the TA spaces on... the early ones anyway whilst we work out/plan the next step.

Already weighing up options and we want to build a 32 again... but more focussed from the outset this time. We have a bit of experience with it, so know what we would and wouldnt do this time.

so.... any caged rolling shells kicking about? Tried contacting the one for sale on Driftworks (before the car went missing funnily enough  ) but it must have been sold


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

adam you have pm


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear about this dude...after all the hard work and prep gone into that car....this sort of crime disgusts me....I hope they get Aids in the face and die painfully  I take it because this is a track car there was no tracker etc ?

Ad


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Nope...no tracker
The car is usually kept garaged and secure
Only last week that it was down in Edinburgh because Adam was working down there and decided to take it down to work on it before the first round


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

*
Offering a £1000 reward for anyone that can secure its return, or offer information leading to its return.*


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Adam / Fee

same feeling and emotions expressed by all here. Hope they cut the fcukers arms off if they ever catch em !


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Adam + Fee :bawling: 
I was horrified to hear of this !
You are just down the road from me.
I have put the word out amongst everyone I could think of ! 
I really hope you get the car back, after all the work you had done. If I hear anything I will let you know ASAP.
Best wishes Cokey


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Just seen this guys, what can I say? except good luck in getting the car back. Hope someone somewhere spots it for you.

Andy.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

am really sorry to hear this i hope you get her back 
they deserve a kicking for this 

will keep eye on ebay 

lee


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

posted on 350z-uk for you.

This sucks, big time.


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Phoned the police again today... 4th or 5th time... still no clear answer on whether they will view or have viewed CCTV. They wont let us do it, and wont say if they will. ****in terrible if you ask me 

Even if they view it now and spot it on the back of a van going somewhere, and can then try and piece together where'ish it went its going to be too late to save it 

Why do we bother paying taxes. I'm all for baseball batting the next bastard that tries this in the future.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Phoned the police again today... 4th or 5th time... still no clear answer on whether they will view or have viewed CCTV. They wont let us do it, and wont say if they will. ****in terrible if you ask me
> 
> Even if they view it now and spot it on the back of a van going somewhere, and can then try and piece together where'ish it went its going to be too late to save it
> 
> Why do we bother paying taxes. I'm all for baseball batting the next bastard that tries this in the future.


Cops and CCTV these days are totally useless. Seems like we're paying taxes to help criminals get away with stuff.
A few years back the rear quarter window on my Supra got broke by a junkie piece of shit when I was leaving the pub one night. He was chasing some other dole bludger with a bottle and ran past me. Next thing I hear a bang, get out and my window has a hole in it, and the skinny little prick is off like a shot before I can catch him. I got hold of the guy he had been chasing, and he gave me his name. The car was parked literally 20 feet from a CCTV camera in front of it, and about 50 feet from one behind it.

4 MONTHS later I get a call from a cop telling me they reviewed the footage and couldn't make anything out due to tree coverage. I can only assume someone planted the trees whilst I was distracted by the junkie prick, since there sure as hell weren't any before that.


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

It is ridculous.... the thing is that we are happy to look at them for the hours in which the car could have been taken. Fair enough that may be time consuming for a cop, and we would be much more able to spot the car since we know what it looks like and they don't.
I just don't understand why they woundn't let us do it.
Say if it was towed away and covered, with maybe a wheel on show....we would be able to tell that it was ours...the police can't do that
silly


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

I know this must really p*ss you off, but I would think it's because they would be implicated if you saw who had done it and knew who they were, took the law into your own hands etc., (Understandble, I'd kick 7 bells out of them too.).

They are just covering there own arse's mate. 

Hope you here some good news soon.

Andy.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Fee Muir said:


> It is ridculous.... the thing is that we are happy to look at them for the hours in which the car could have been taken. Fair enough that may be time consuming for a cop, and we would be much more able to spot the car since we know what it looks like and they don't.
> I just don't understand why they woundn't let us do it.
> Say if it was towed away and covered, with maybe a wheel on show....we would be able to tell that it was ours...the police can't do that
> silly


Thats the law for you, probably from "human rights", not the police`s fault but the polititions who make them. were not aloud to watch but some monkey can whilst their banging out parking tickets and raising money.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

finally got a call back....

CCTV has been requested, they have a suspicion who it is, but need evidence.... Said they are very keen to get this particular car found....

Then joked saying he hoped it wasnt going to used in the process of another crime. Didnt think the Traffic cars would be able to cope haha

Not much really, but at least he's reassured me that the police are actually people and not just a receptionist


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

why don't they just go round and get the evidence then? soon it will all be gone!
arhghgh


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Fee Muir said:


> why don't they just go round and get the evidence then? soon it will all be gone!
> arhghgh


Theres probably not enough of them to do their jobs effectively.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Adam Kindness said:


> finally got a call back....
> 
> CCTV has been requested, they have a suspicion who it is, but need evidence.... Said they are very keen to get this particular car found....


Thats great news! 

Fee, sadly police must gain a warrant before entering a premisis or place of work and to do that they have to make a case first. Sadly that will be whats holding them back at this point, cctv evidence is pretty much dismissable in court and by the sounds of it if they have an idea who it is there may already be a police opperation underway that they will not be allowed to interfeer with. Rather your car will be added to what sounds like an ongoing investigation.

Anyway, positive thoughts! Its a step forward.


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh I know that Marc.....but if they just told me where it was I would go and steal it back!!!
I have a race in two weeks!!!


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

How's your car running? :chuckle: :nervous:


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Fee Muir said:


> How's your car running? :chuckle: :nervous:


Ooooo ..... nice one Fee ..... :chuckle: 

Hope there is some good news for you in terms of the R32 Fee/Adam.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Fee Muir said:


> How's your car running? :chuckle: :nervous:



I would be lying if the though haddnt crossed my mind Fee :chuckle: Needs a rollcage in it before it could compete however but I have no objections to it being used if it keeps you in the race.


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

oooooooooo

It doesnt need a cage for club class....


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm glad to hear youv'e had a bit of possitive news from the police.I hope they get your car back in one piece and soon.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Fee Muir said:


> I just don't understand why they woundn't let us do it.


Data protection mate.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Crail Loser said:


> I would be lying if the though haddnt crossed my mind Fee :chuckle: Needs a rollcage in it before it could compete however but I have no objections to it being used if it keeps you in the race.


Good on you Marc. Do it Fee:squintdan


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

shit a brick Marc... you have first hand knowledge on how hard Fee is on cars  

hehe or maybe its just me blaming her 

I'll get her to give you a bell tomorrow for a gas as I'm off to Norway for a week or so.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

sorry to hear this Fee and Adam 

hey i have a Punto you could use 

seriously tho, hope you can catch the ****s before the police do  
Mr baseball bat time!!!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Crail Loser said:


> I would be lying if the though haddnt crossed my mind Fee :chuckle: Needs a rollcage in it before it could compete however but I have no objections to it being used if it keeps you in the race.


Now there's an offer you can't turn down Fee. 

Good on you Marc.:bowdown1: 

Andy.


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Glad you have had some positive news.

I know exactly how you feel guys, we have just had 3 cars stolen tonight and one of them was the car I would be doing round 1 in.

Lost an EVO 7 RS, Honda DC5 & clio 172 sport!

Pissed off is an under statement.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

just seen this

gutted for all concerned, fingers crossed you'll get a result

(but updated my tracker subscription today)

let's hope the plod can take enough time off catching speeders to investigate properly

very sorry for you all


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Glad you have had some positive news.
> 
> I know exactly how you feel guys, we have just had 3 cars stolen tonight and one of them was the car I would be doing round 1 in.
> 
> ...


Bloody Hell, not you too, 

Any news?


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Bloody hell George....that's shit news.

They're making their way round 

Buggers


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

bloody hell, with all this going on im kind of glad my engine went pop, at least they couldnt drive mine away!!!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

heard that the Evo was found  thats good news i suppose... pity about the lack of stumbling across ours :S


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Adam, the cars were reported on Friday at 8.30pm.

Apparntly all local police forces and big roads, M1/A1/M62 etc were covered. So at this point I thought we stood a chance and for the first time in my life I was happy with the police responce!

Then 8am the next morning we got a call from york police asking if we had an EVo matching the discription of one they had found blocking someones drive. We we confirmed it was ours, we was told that we shouldn't park it there and we must move it ASAP. Then WE had to explain that it had been stolen the night before.

The thieves might as well parked all 3 up outside the police station, they still wouldn't of spotted them.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

jesus... that is pretty pathetic on their part LOL


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

NISSAN SKYLINE R32 4X4 ROLLING SHELL LONG MOT CLEAN on eBay, also, Nissan, Car Parts, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 31-Mar-08 18:00:21 BST)

any use?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

watching it


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

4WD R32GTS


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

yup, put still watching none the less..... good to get an indication of whats going for what


----------



## Jon M (Feb 28, 2008)

rogerdavis said:


> I think people who are taking part in these Time Attack/Drag events should blank off their number plates.


Thats the problem ideally you want to use blank or fake plates once off public roads and running on the track/circuit - private land. The problem youve got is with just a make and model and reg its very simple to track a car and find out the owners details including address. Sorry to bring a downer fee but you would be surprised how often these things are "ordered" not everyone at track events and meets are there because they are petrolheads often there are scouters watching the events for possible stock and parts.

This type of s**t sucks big time and like everyone else in here i hope you have a positive spell of luck and you get a lead or she turns up sooner rather than later and in once piece.

Just a shame we cant donate some of our taxes to getting rid of politcal barriers that stop the cops just smashing down a chop shop or boosting rings doors without having to fanny about building several months of evidence prior to being granted a warrant.

I know a few breakers here in the midlands so ill speak to a few of the guys i know and put the word out around here incase it hasnt been done already.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

i'm losing hope fast to be honest....


----------



## TURBO_T (Mar 24, 2008)

sorry 2 hear about this i had my Evo 6 nicked new years night and no how it feels


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

anyone know anything?

1k reward


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Found!

Police are with the car right now  waiting for recovery truck!

I'm in norway so cant get to see it but got my bro to get there, said it looks to be complete, only the drivers door lock and ignition barrel are damaged. Engine bay looks in order. Its gettign taken away for forensics....

Fingers crossed the only damage is the visible stuff, and the engine etc are ok... my balls are crossed!!

Plates and tax disc were gone :S bizzare, but suppose it just make it slightly more difficult to trace the car quickly. VIN plate still there.

Fee is currently at The Garage having lunch and picking up the loan car.... she'll be heading over to look this afternoon.

my god..... and we just bought a new one yesterday too LOL , deposit paid anyway.

Need to wait and see whats what though.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Fantastic news :clap:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

^ what he said!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

What all the above have said!

I'm so, so glad you for you both.

Hope it doesn't take too long to sort out and get back in TA.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Congratulations! Its such a good feeling to know you have it back


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

It was found in an underground residential car park just over a mile from our flat in Edinburgh.

According to residents it has been there for two weeks, so where the hell has it been for the time prior to that! It went missing ont he 15th/16th last month :/


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

When we had ours stolen it was the same story, was not seen for weeks then got a police call saying they may have found it sitting in some ones parking space outside there house for over a week! and it was!

Ours had been given a seriously hard time, it had racing slicks on it at the time which were destroyed, and there was oil leaking from around one of the turbos. Hopefully yours has not been raced around and its pretty easy to tell from looking at the tyres or do you have any idea of the mileage at the time it was stolen?


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Fantastic News  

Do I take it then that the Police still don't know who did it then?

Shame.. 

Hope the fcukers that stole it didn't rag it too much.

Still on the plus side at least it goes to show that at least sometimes in life you get a happy ending..


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Excellent news! 
Fingers crossed the cops get some decent prints etc off the car


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

hope its not ****ed.... they would have been retarded ragging that thing round with TimeAttack stickers all over it, and they still are!

I'll have a rough idea of mileage, its hardly done 2000miles since the forged engine was built.

tyres were 888's with plenty of tread


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Adam





































SORT IT!

Mook


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Great news but don't hold your breath in getting it back promptly.

Mine was stolen and recovered the same day.
Still took 3 months to actually get the car back due to police dragging their heals with forensics for 10 days, then the insurance company messing about! 
Insurance company ended up causing more damage than the theives as they lost the keys and were dragging the car around with the steering lock on and ended up wrecking 3 panels and the splitters.


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

In answer to earlier post. They leave it laying aorund in a car park to check if theres no tracker fitted. If the cars still there a few weeks later then they know there isn't one and move it closer to place closer to home.

Any pictures of the damage(Some of us might have the prtas for you to replace) or more details on how they got the car going etc. This would help in spotting which car alarm you had fitted showing that it didn't work so other skyline owners don't buy the same system.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Im really chuffed for you both, it must be bad enough having a normal car stolen let alone a car thats you have put so much hard work into. sleep well tonight.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

thats great news, are you glad you didnt buy that car now for 10k!!!!

:smokin:


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Fee was in the garage picking up my R32 I had loaned them untill a replacement when Adam phoned, amazing news, great to hear -cheer-

Lets hope the car has suffered minimal damage but as I said to Fee and as mentioned above it can still take sometime before its returned to yourselves.

Anyway, nice one.


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

Glad to hear you got your car back mate! Time attackers beware!!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

its not back yet.... just been found :|

I'm not counting my chickens till its safe and sound in our garage, and running


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great news Adam and Fiona, lets hope it is sat in your garage very soon.








Smokey :smokin:


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Great news, really pleased that she's been found  

But a dilemma now with the deposit on the new one, or will you have one each ?  

Also a big mention must go to Marc for loaning out his R32 to Fee, top bloke :wavey:


----------



## TJW964 (Dec 21, 2007)

Great News. Hope you get it back in your hands soon.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

glad to hear it found. fingers crossed its ok and its back with you soon.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Glad to see you got the car back, being an aussie i'm a member on the skylines autraila forums and came accross this gps car tracker for less then $300 aud, you don't need a subsciption, all you need is a sim card and you can use google earth to enter the gps position and it's accurate up to 2 feet.. Seems well worth a look and other members have posted there results with there purchase. If you had this you could tell exactly where your car was, very cheap insurance. (I have nothing to do with the group buy on skylinesaustralia, just trying to point out a great device so if shit like this happens you can find your car in the time it takes to send a txt and jump onto google earth and punch in the longs/lats for gps position)

Info;

Real-time GPS GSM GPRS Tracker. It can be used for tracking vehicles, boats and any other movable targets. All you need to do is send a simple SMS with your password to the unit, and it will send its current location/coordinates to your mobile phone including its speed if it's on the move, you can then enter the GPS coordinates on online maps such as Google Maps, Google Earth, etc. to find out where it exactly is. In areas where there is no GPS signal, it will send you the location of the nearest GSM Network Switch Center Code and GSM Towers Code which you can also use to find its location. The unit can use any GSM sim card worldwide including prepaid sim cards (I recommend the Vodafone 365-day prepaid sim card since it will only cost you $20 and it's valid for the whole year), and all you have to pay is the cost of sending the SMS, no subscription needed, you are in complete control of it.


Linky; Real Time Gps Gprs Gsm Car Tracker Alarm Tracking - Skylines Australia


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Great news. Let us know more news as it happens. Tell them to get their finger out. You need in for Time attack next month!


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

I was saddened to hear your time attack car had been taken, but glad to hear its been located in one piece now. I hope its all ok, and you get it back soon.

Best of luck in time attack too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

That's a right result. Great news.

Police slagging seems to be a past time for some.


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

Great news for you both, I thought the longer it went on the less chance you would have of seeing the car again so this is a fantastic result.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent News :thumbsup:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

fantastic news guys.

really hope they didnt get a chance to rag it about.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

So happy for you mate. Lets all pray that it is all ok


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Congratulations! What a massive relief for everyone! (Including me!) Everything is rosy again and to hell with the people who caused you this grief.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*Result*

Nice one, I was sure it would've been stripped by now.Did they catch them? It will be on camera, there's not much moves in Edinburgh without being monitored.

Charlie.


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

great news, i was sure it would have been stripped by now as well.. after all the work you put into it.....


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Best news I've herd in a long while guys, really pleased for you. Hope it's not long before you get her back on the track.

Andy.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Fantastic news  I guess you`ll have one eye on Time attack next year, all being well with the car and I look forward to seeing it being used in anger by yourselves 



Cliff


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

fantastic news, I just am hoping all is well engine wise!


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

yup, great news


----------



## WRC (Aug 29, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> Found!
> 
> Police are with the car right now  waiting for recovery truck!
> 
> ...



Great news. What are you doing in Norway?? and where in Norway are you


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

As everyone else has said, great news. Hope all is well when you get the car back.

Ali


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Fantastic news that its found and hopefully safe and undamaged!!

Can I say one thing though you don't need to spend a fortune on bonkers satelite systems, or keep a nasty monkey in the boot:- 

1) removable steering wheel / boss. With no steering wheel, no one will nick it (unless they got a pickup truck I suppose!)
2) hidden switch to the fuel pump so you can switch it off

No fuel pump and no steering wheel - safe car. Simple, cheap, But very very effective.

Butuz


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm really trying not to get too excited until we know the full extent of any damage....but it's really hard!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Great news guys and you need to change your sig Fee!!
Hope it isn't raped.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Hugo said:


> Great news guys and you need to change your sig Fee!!
> Hope it isn't raped.


Find out tommorow :squintdan


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

fingers crossed.... The battery will be long flat (redtop15) but i'm sure there was a booster pack and trickle charger in the boot.... just in case the theives needed a hand. doh.

Marc - watch yourself in the boot... smelly football kit and all. :¬

WRC - Been in Stavanger on and off since the 27th, currently out in the North Sea, but will be back in stavanger for the weekend.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

this has made my day

very, very happy for you:smokin:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Butuz said:


> 1) removable steering wheel / boss. With no steering wheel, no one will nick it (unless they got a pickup truck I suppose!)
> 2) hidden switch to the fuel pump so you can switch it off
> 
> No fuel pump and no steering wheel - safe car. Simple, cheap, But very very effective.



only thing i would point out is i've heard of thieves using a pair of mould grips to steer a car with no wheel


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hearing all this I'dd almost be to scared to drive my car anymore...:nervous:


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

So good to hear you have found the car, now to get it back to HQ and get it ready for the next round!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)

Great to hear the car has been found! 

Take your spark plug cover and sell it, leave only one screw holding your ignition amp on and that will make it easy enough to just pop the hood, remove the screw and disconnect the amp........car is still there waiting for YOU in the morning!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Excellent news


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Bryan said:


> Great to hear the car has been found!
> 
> Take your spark plug cover and sell it, leave only one screw holding your ignition amp on and that will make it easy enough to just pop the hood, remove the screw and disconnect the amp........car is still there waiting for YOU in the morning!



Then when they realise they can't start the car they come and wake you up with a big bat!

Visual deterrents work better and will at least make someone think twice especially the opportunist thieves.


----------



## WRC (Aug 29, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> fingers crossed.... The battery will be long flat (redtop15) but i'm sure there was a booster pack and trickle charger in the boot.... just in case the theives needed a hand. doh.
> 
> Marc - watch yourself in the boot... smelly football kit and all. :¬
> 
> WRC - Been in Stavanger on and off since the 27th, currently out in the North Sea, but will be back in stavanger for the weekend.



OK, the company i work in have locations in Aberdeen ,so tought maby you was in a visit in Molde, if you also worked in the same company. They also have location in Stavanger- NOV


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

:smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Crail Loser said:


> :smokin:


I trust that little smiley means all is well?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

oh, and :bowdown1: on the Sig

Mook


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

i think fee pee'd herself


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Very happy to say the vehicle arrived today minus an ignition barrel and steering lock, a quick application of battery power and a screwdriver had her up and running in no time and to everyones relief .... sounds great 

Lost a bit of coolant which I will check tommorow and try to find the source if indeed there is any.

I have to say I think the stickers saved the day, its clear whoever took the vehicle has tried to remove them to make the vehicle less "individual and conspicious" .... good luck, the paintwork was 40% stickers -chuckle- and it looks like they gave up half way through. Other than that it seems untouched so far.

Whatever the circumstances, shes back and seems fit and healthy and for that we simply must be thankfull.

Congratulations Adam and Fee and I guess a thankyou perhaps to the police on its safe return, certainly with luck like Adam and Fiona have had here you gents in the TA Series better watch out 

Mook :bowdown1: ty.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

awesome news!!!!


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Adam Kindness said:


> i think fee pee'd herself



>>>> :runaway: <<<<


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Great news!:bowdown1:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

Crail Loser said:


> >>>> :runaway: <<<<


hehe....that's pretty much what I have been doing all day!
sitting going mad waiting for my phone to ring, typically the news came 5 mins after I went into a meeting!

So pleased, just need to sort it all out with the insurance co tomorrow but hopefully that won't be too problematic


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

sorted


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

yipee!

I think I'm going to have sore cheeks by the end of the day from smiling so much! haha


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

make sure you post up some pics of it recovered, in case anyone on any of the many many forums this thread was linked to recognises it.

mook


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

It's really nice to have some good news every now and again  

Great news that all is well, she's in good hands now (the car I mean :chuckle: )


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> make sure you post up some pics of it recovered, in case anyone on any of the many many forums this thread was linked to recognises it.
> 
> mook



:chuckle: 

Spoils your delight somewhat when someone drags you from your car and beats the crap out of you thinking you have stolen it after seeing it on one of the hundreds of forums its been posted on!:chuckle: 

Even seen it on the Pugeot owners site.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

hehe.....

I think we are going to decommision it from road use after this.....


----------

